# KatzSpa Track



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Does any one know where The KatzSpa Track is now? 
Im going to be in the Bay Area next month and would love to see it!
Anyones help would be gratefully appreciated
Redwog


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

http://www.sfhora.org/home.html


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

redwog said:


> Does any one know where The KatzSpa Track is now?
> Im going to be in the Bay Area next month and would love to see it!
> Anyones help would be gratefully appreciated
> Redwog


Contact info can be found here.. Your a lucky guy to get to see this have a blast!

http://sfhora.org/home.html


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice to see that the old track is being restored, and raced on. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------

